# Provincial Reconstruction Team



## bran (18 Sep 2009)

Does the PRT ever come into contact with the enemy? or engage in combat operations? Sorry if it's a dumb question but I'm just trying to figure out what they do.

P.S, I used the search function, but it doesn't work.


----------



## brihard (18 Sep 2009)

The PRT by definition has to do a lot of work out in the boonies, and consequently are a fairly visible target. They have their own protection elements, and they certainly do come under contact at times. there were a few fatalities among the PRT on my deployment.

It's kind of telling that the enemy would target an organization trying to rebuild infrastructure and help the economy to develop...


----------



## Garett (19 Sep 2009)

The PRT Force Protection Coy (now two Coys) are responsible for escorting around the reconstruction folks so they can do their job, QRF call outs (pretty much daily), patrolling Kandahar city and securing the approaches to Kandahar City. They get sucked into ops out in other districts as well.


----------



## Snaketnk (19 Sep 2009)

Garett's comment is pretty much in line with what I've heard from some of the guys that got back recently. PRT are out and about a LOT and are subsequently targetted. The thing is that they don't go out hunting for trouble, it comes to them.


----------



## bran (21 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I've been hearing talk about the battle group being scaled down and that most people are being put on the PRT. Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Garett (21 Sep 2009)

No, but due to the flood of Americans into our AO (I think its still ours) trying to define the role of the different parts of our organization is like trying to nail jello to the wall.


----------

